# CHILI'S BACK 2 BACK WATERFEST GTGs!



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

For the past few years the Waterfest GTG's at chilis has been a blast. It's huge every year and I wanted to remind everyone that the GTG is going on again this year. It's always a blast and its definatly a better place to hang out then at your dirty ass rt 18 motel.....
Location: 
867 U.S. Hwy 1 South
N. Brunswick, NJ 08902
(from rt 18- go north from englishtown, you will see signs for rt1 and the turnpike. follow signs for rt 1 south. once you get on rt1 its about 2 1/2 miles down on your right. the enterance is just after the rt 130 exit and bridge.) 
Dates:
Friday July 18~ starts at 6 and goes all night.
Saturday July 19th~ starts at 6 and goes all night

pic from past chili's events. 








I hope to see another huge turn out this year!
*REMEMBER:*
Stay safe. Follow all local laws. The police know that we are there and usually don't mind that we hang out there *BUT*, don't give them any reason to break this up. *Revving, burnouts and other wreckless behavior will not be tolerated. *


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: CHILI'S BACK 2 BACK WATERFEST GTGs! (cjslapshot)*

always a great time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBDrew (May 6, 2002)

love this place! ill be there friday night for sure!


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (DuBDrew)*

il be there friday as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiwishin (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

ill be there friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThugginVDub ver.2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (gtiwishin)*

i'll be there friday and saturday... can't wait to see the old car again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

hopefully i will be their


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (BigTimBigTurbo)*

Ill be there def on friday!


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

we will be there


----------



## vduber3085 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Cant wait


----------



## buns (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (vduber3085)*


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

will be there for sure


----------



## byrddub (Sep 9, 2004)

ill be there both nights... Awesome time last year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The funniest thing last year when a couple guys were driving past the crowd waiting for harry potter scream "WE KILLED HARRY POTTER!!"











_Modified by byrddub at 12:39 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'll be there


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*

a week away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BMPolska)*

i'll be there for sure! last year was great.. from what i remember


----------



## buns (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_a week away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

I've heard how fun this is -- so down this year









_Quote, originally posted by *byrddub* »_ill be there both nights... Awesome time last year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The funniest thing last year when a couple guys were driving past the crowd waiting for harry potter scream "WE KILLED HARRY POTTER!!"

noooo, you bitch!!! you bitch!!!


----------



## byrddub (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (Tekron for president)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tekron for president* »_
noooo, you bitch!!! you bitch!!!


F***ING HILARIOUS LOL


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (byrddub)*

seee you ladies this sat!!!


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (byrddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *byrddub* »_ill be there both nights... Awesome time last year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The funniest thing last year when a couple guys were driving past the crowd waiting for harry potter scream "WE KILLED HARRY POTTER!!"
_Modified by byrddub at 12:39 PM 7-10-2008_

That was us! we walked up to the line and took a picture in front of them with the sign! priceless


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

we are stayin right down the road so we will swing through


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (KillaVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif one week away until night 2.


----------



## akronUvr6 (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll try to roll in friday nite..if not Saturday for sure


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'll be there...all the way from Indianapolis. and We did kill Harry Potter.


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (heuer21)*

I'll see you clowns Friday night.


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (dinamik2.0)*

anthony... i love that car because it's pieces of lots of other baller cars put together.


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (cjslapshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjslapshot* »_anthony... i love that car because it's pieces of lots of other baller cars put together.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

ill be there saturday


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: CHILI'S BACK 2 BACK WATERFEST GTGs! (cjslapshot)*

i'll be there both nights


----------



## SammyDaFish (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: CHILI'S BACK 2 BACK WATERFEST GTGs! (vwguy63)*

We'll be there too, probably both nights.... and that wagon ^^^^ is dope


----------



## ThugginVDub ver.2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

im ready...i get off work at 11:30 and im right around the corner


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (ThugginVDub ver.2.0)*

I'll be there Saturday night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (byrddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *byrddub* »_ill be there both nights... Awesome time last year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The funniest thing last year when a couple guys were driving past the crowd waiting for harry potter scream "WE KILLED HARRY POTTER!!"


That line had great entertainment value... as I was driving by this Girl and she was like "wut duz your car say" I responded your in a line for a book and you cant read


----------



## factoryfast (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (mrreet)*

Guys that attended last year, did it run past 1am? 


_Modified by factoryfast at 9:06 PM 7-16-2008_


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

great time last year.... cant wait for it this year..... me and my group of buddies where there till about 2am I think......????


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

tomorow night !!


----------



## ATM3222 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

I'll be there Sat night


----------



## BLU R32 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (ATM3222)*

Going to swing up Friday night as it's only an hour from home and check things out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (BLU R32)*

remember guys pick up thrash and no asshattery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shields dub (Mar 3, 2006)

i'm gonna try to get down friday night.
always a good show at the pre season and pre waterfest


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (die wizard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *die wizard* »_remember guys pick up thrash and no asshattery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

pick up thrash??
ur an @sshat








on a serious note:
there is a large dumpster in the rear of the parking lot. YOU are responsible not only for your garbage but for everyone elses. If everyone works together this will run very smoothly.


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (cjslapshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjslapshot* »_
pick up thrash??
ur an @sshat









isn;t that clear enough








a slapcack is calling me an a$shat

















_Modified by die wizard at 9:41 PM 7-17-2008_


----------



## byrddub (Sep 9, 2004)

See Y'all Tonight !!!


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (ThugginVDub ver.2.0)*

please take pics. I want to see what I was forced to miss (for the 2nd time in 5 years)


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (factoryfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *factoryfast* »_Guys that attended last year, did it run past 1am? 

_Modified by factoryfast at 9:06 PM 7-16-2008_

I believe we had the alternator changed by then.


----------



## buns (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*

leaving in a few hours =]


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (buns)*

nice i think i'll swing by there my self.................


----------



## ATM3222 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

I'm already here getting ****ed up







...I love Fridays


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (ATM3222)*

lucky bastard i'm stuck at work


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (die wizard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *die wizard* »_lucky bastard i'm stuck at work









i called out....im sick..just in time 4 waterfest....i really am sick..lol http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

two words jack daniels


----------



## flippinvws (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (die wizard)*

fixed

_Quote, originally posted by *die wizard* »_two words evan williams


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (die wizard)*

NATY ICE BEER CHEAP AND DOES THE WONDERS ALL THE TIme.........or i can go for henny and redbull and then someone can pick me up off the pavement.......







yeh stuck at work also.till 4:30


----------



## dirtywabbit84 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

bump....times up snitches!! work is out...lets get crunk anc celebrate or life...dub style!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowConspiracy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (dirtywabbit84)*

might swing by and have a few blue ribbons


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

TOMORROW NIGHTTT


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (kish0000)*

didn't make it tonight. 
my boss told me that I had to go to e-town to drop off our "show car" at 7:55 as I was about to walk out the door,


----------



## Robman (May 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You know I'll make an appearance.


----------



## ThugginVDub ver.2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Robman)*

i rolled in for a quick second right after i got off of work but i was so sleep i left...i only saw like one other corrado there


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ThugginVDub ver.2.0)*

I was the only b6 passat there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif NICE CARS THO!!!


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*

Things were a bit quiet tonight...hopefully it'll shape up for tomorrow night?


----------



## ThugginVDub ver.2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah tomorrow will def be alive...everybody chose to drive into town late..most likely just stayed at the hotel once they got here...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dinamik2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinamik2.0* »_Things were a bit quiet tonight...hopefully it'll shape up for tomorrow night?









agreed, id expect tomorrow to be alot better but who knows..


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_ NICE CARS THO!!!

No pics means it didn't happen.


----------



## flatwhiteheap (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DaddyOfPayton)*

good turnout last night...tonight shold be better as usual


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_
No pics means it didn't happen.


I DUNNO HOW 2 UPload pix http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_

I DUNNO HOW 2 UPload pix http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

open a photobucket acct. ; paste the link in between this


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (ThugginVDub ver.2.0)*

was thge las tone to leave last night.. had a good time.it will be larger this time../ 
BTW some people r pigs.. there was garbage everywhere..


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (A2jettafreak)*

we are leavin the hotel now.. gettin ready to experience the chilis gtg and have some








see u guys there


----------



## byrddub (Sep 9, 2004)

Just got ended by the 5-0... People were doin burnouts and the cops snuck up real quick...


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (byrddub)*

Good ****ing job to you all who were doing burnouts.


----------



## flatwhiteheap (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (dinamik2.0)*

yea props to the tards that did all the burnouts....got there around 8:30 went in for food....and came out to see cops and a parking lot empty around 10pm




























.......congrats......hope your clutches fall out tomorrow morning on the way to the show


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (flatwhiteheap)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif way to ruin a good gtg to those that did the burn outs and the cheerleaders on the side supporting it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dirtywabbit84 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (slowazzcar)*

You guys that did the burnouts are a bunch of A** holes....
I started the gtgs there way back in 2002, locally and then blew it up for waterfest.
Now because of this....there will be no local gtgs there or any more waterfest gtg there EVER.
*Good f-ing job...you bunch of idiotic*...kids








The VW scene has gone to hsit!!!!


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (dirtywabbit84)*

So, no more Chilli's GTG at Waterfest?
<sigh>
So what am I gonna do with my Saturday night next year?


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*

well..i went inside after 50 came..had a few beers....came back out...it wasnt slammed packed but people were chillin..was hangin out the the BOSTON crowd...COOL PEOPLES!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

This just goes to show you what a few *******s and crowd of people who had too much to drink can do. 
I thought that kort was enough of an example at H2O but I guess that you just didn't get it.
I send my apoligies to anyone who was looking forward to this GTG as much as I was. 
To everyone who was there: If you know who did the burnouts, please let me know. We need to make sure that these people DO NOT disrupt any more events that are held at Chili's. The North Brunswick police, Chili's and Barns and Noble have all been very good with our group over the years. We would like to keep it that way.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (cjslapshot)*

So will you guys try to have it again next year?


----------



## flippinvws (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*

boys will be boys right?
im sure the cops will get over it.


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (dirtywabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtywabbit84* »_I started the gtgs there way back in 2002, locally and then blew it up for waterfest.

Oh really!! Hmmm, I dont remember seeing you next to me talking with B&N and Chili's management, the owners of the property that lease the lots to the businesses or the Captain of North Brunswick police department back then when I was getting the permission to use the lot. 
Anyway, I knew it was bound to happen some day. All it takes is a few a-holes that should have been an anal creampie the night of there conception to ruin a good thing. 
If Ian was there he would've had their heads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## JettaBoy3 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (EastCoastSponger)*

glad i didn't decide to come, i wouldn't of gotten there till about 10pm or 11pm...this goes to show u that the VW scene has turned into shat...too many MKV noobs thinkin' they're the shat and need to show off in a car that their parents bought 'em.
this gtg was the only gtg i looked forward to during the year, sucks it had to end like this. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)




----------



## My_Gli_Is_so_Fly (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (MKIII's KING)*

nevermind.


_Modified by My_Gli_Is_so_Fly at 10:59 AM 7-20-2008_


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (My_Gli_Is_so_Fly)*
















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view





































_about sums it up..._


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (dirtywabbit84)*

damn that sucks and such a shame
everyone should really stop the kiddies from acting a fool but in general blame it on the ones doing the act and encouraging it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (cjslapshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjslapshot* »_\ 
I thought that kort was enough of an example at H2O but I guess that you just didn't get it.
\


i give props to this statement..i was thinking the sameng exact f'ing thing when i pulled in last night..
i mean honestly wtf is wrong with all of you?!?!?!! immature idiots..you have no idea how much you ruin it for yourselves and the rest of a community that more or less frowns upon you anyways ..... the Cort issue last h20 was by far the biggest embarrassment...and then this year...i pull in and get haggled and my car poked at by drunk idiots because i wouldn't peel out ?!?!?! you're lucky me and "the 2 dudes" i was with didn't get out of the car and act retarded like you...i promise you,it wouldn't have been to your benefit..
i remember last year i sat at chili's after i got there late until 12 pm before deciding to cruise around...it was nice, i talked to over 50 people , met awesome folks , saw great cars and so forth...this year...honestly..you all let me down. got there at 9 for nothing...left 10 minutes after i parked because all of you neglected rejects couldn't keep the clutch pedal down and just cruised and had fun
thanks for ruining another historically decent show..looks like local g2g's are the only thing to do..


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

this WILL be back next year if I have anything to do with it. 
It will be better organized and more controled though.


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (EastCoastSponger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EastCoastSponger* »_
Oh really!! Hmmm, I dont remember seeing you next to me talking with B&N and Chili's management, the owners of the property that lease the lots to the businesses or the Captain of North Brunswick police department back then when I was getting the permission to use the lot. 
Anyway, I knew it was bound to happen some day. All it takes is a few a-holes that should have been an anal creampie the night of there conception to ruin a good thing. 
If Ian was there he would've had their heads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


well said, was waitin for u to see that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't believe it bro, i unfortunately was not there but maybe it can b salvaged. maybe someone else needs to handle it....


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re:*

FWD burnouts.. there is no greater fail.


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_FWD burnouts.. there is no greater fail.

FWD Donuts?


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_

i give props to this statement..i was thinking the sameng exact f'ing thing when i pulled in last night..
i mean honestly wtf is wrong with all of you?!?!?!! immature idiots..you have no idea how much you ruin it for yourselves and the rest of a community that more or less frowns upon you anyways ..... the Cort issue last h20 was by far the biggest embarrassment...and then this year...i pull in and get haggled and my car poked at by drunk idiots because i wouldn't peel out ?!?!?! you're lucky me and "the 2 dudes" i was with didn't get out of the car and act retarded like you...i promise you,it wouldn't have been to your benefit..
i remember last year i sat at chili's after i got there late until 12 pm before deciding to cruise around...it was nice, i talked to over 50 people , met awesome folks , saw great cars and so forth...this year...honestly..you all let me down. got there at 9 for nothing...left 10 minutes after i parked because all of you neglected rejects couldn't keep the clutch pedal down and just cruised and had fun
thanks for ruining another historically decent show..looks like local g2g's are the only thing to do..

its not only retarded because of the cops commin but its also dangerous...how would ne one have felt if sum1 woula lost control and hit someone...there was a barnes and nobles there, i saw kids there with their parents...ENTER IN THE BURNOUT COMPETITION!!!!!!!!! with that sed i am still lookin 4ward 2 chillin there next year, besides the retards on saturday nite friday nite was awesome, a lot of cool ass cars and cool ass people


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

best chili's gtg yet. 
gonna go down, might as well do it in the blaze of glory.


----------



## Kubelwagen17 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_
its not only retarded because of the cops commin but its also dangerous...how would ne one have felt if sum1 woula lost control and hit someone...there was a barnes and nobles there, i saw kids there with their parents...ENTER IN THE BURNOUT COMPETITION!!!!!!!!! with that sed i am still lookin 4ward 2 chillin there next year, besides the retards on saturday nite friday nite was awesome, a lot of cool ass cars and cool ass people


i was standing in the middle of the road talking to my bro when some idiot in a mk3 started burning out about 4 ft away, my bro had to push me out of the way of the car.
but we went back to chilis about 2 hours later and there was a pretty cool gathering, we played some weird ass game with 2 balls connected to each other







had some hookah and some


----------



## cplus1 (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (vee_dubbin2191)*

shame.. 
well.. not like I go out there anymore.. still sucks though


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (EastCoastSponger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EastCoastSponger* »_
Anyway, I knew it was bound to happen some day. All it takes is a few a-holes that should have been an anal creampie the night of there conception to ruin a good thing. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Tis the reason I stayed home and enjoyed a backyard BBQ


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (vee_dubbin2191)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubbin2191* »_

i was standing in the middle of the road talking to my bro when some idiot in a mk3 started burning out about 4 ft away, my bro had to push me out of the way of the car.
but we went back to chilis about 2 hours later and there was a pretty cool gathering, we played some weird ass game with 2 balls connected to each other







had some hookah and some









I PLAYED THAT GAME ALSO!!!!! AND DRANK THAT JUNGLE JUICE OUTTA THE HUDSON SPRAYER!!!


----------



## danecoacci (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (cplus1)*

personally. i think its bull**** how i couldn't even drive my car around the barnes and nobles corner without having some drunken yuppies yell in my face to do a burnout. and then have the audacity to make some remark because i didn't do one?


----------



## 96 GTS (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

The GTG was awesome until the drunk guy on the corner started haggling people to do burnouts, then it all went downhill fast.
It really sucked because I'd just connected with a buddy, just as everyone got kicked out. I really wish people could just be mature. Leave this crap to the Hondas at Hot Import Nights http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (96 GTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96 GTS* »_Hot Import Nights http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

hey.... I like hot import nights. good craftsmanship is good craftsmanship. honda, vw, whatever.


----------



## JulianGTIvr6 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (96 GTS)*

i think thats me with the shorts on, second guy in, directly to the right of the car...


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (JulianGTIvr6)*

it was 95 deg out and you discribe yourself as the guy with shorts on.


----------



## GreenRabbit (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CHILI'S BACK 2 BACK WATERFEST GTGs! (cjslapshot)*

Thanks to the guy passin out Schmidt beers to all the peeps with Schmities http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














good times


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Everyone is complaining here, but seems no one stepped up to the plate and tried to stop the guys doing the burnouts. Weaksauce!!
How about the fail burnout on the first night with the guy that got towed after he blew some crap up!! I def got in his face after his BS.


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_Everyone is complaining here, but seems no one stepped up to the plate and tried to stop the guys doing the burnouts. Weaksauce!!
How about the fail burnout on the first night with the guy that got towed after he blew some crap up!! I def got in his face after his BS.

i was annoyed to the point i was going to make a scene at the scene, but by the time i parked my car the cops had just pulled in....i applauded them the whole time.
i'm up for putting down this crap next time it happens, let me know.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_
i'm up for putting down this crap next time it happens, let me know.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah I got there just after the cops on Saturday.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_Everyone is complaining here, but seems no one stepped up to the plate and tried to stop the guys doing the burnouts. Weaksauce!!


I'm 8000 miles away. Forgive me for not trying. 
Last year, I yelled at somebody for something similar (I admit, I'd had a few beers when I did it). Unfortunately, I probably just sounded drunk.


----------



## vwgyrl528 (Jan 28, 2004)

I went to these GTG's for years. They were always great. Such a shame they had to be ruined byt idiots. Glad I didnt go this year.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_
I'm 8000 miles away. Forgive me for not trying. 
Last year, I yelled at somebody for something similar (I admit, I'd had a few beers when I did it). Unfortunately, I probably just sounded drunk. 


I politely told the kids (they were young) racing through the parking lot on Friday to chill out and park the car unless they wanted to ruin it for all of us... kid looked pissed and snapped back with a "It's parked, ok". 10 minutes later the tow truck came and hauled it away. lol
I heard Arifjan is a great place to vacation this time of year! haha, people are complaining about the 100 degrees it was at WF, they should try the 135 over there!!


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re:*

burn0uts w3r3 mad d0p3 s0^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*

First time to one of these WF GTG's in the 7 years I've gone to the show. I was visiting a friend and his family 25 minutes south of the GTG and he convinced me to go (usually I just chill at the hotel for the whole weekend) but to be honest it felt like I was being interrogated by some in the crowd as we drove though the lot to do a "burnout".
I thought it was suppose to be a chilled GTG but it felt more like I was hanging out with with a bunch of 16 year old kids that just got there licenses.
Just makes us as a community look like where there to cause havoc for the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Definitely not what I was looking forward to as a GTG.


_Modified by VDoubleUVR6 at 9:55 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_I heard Arifjan is a great place to vacation this time of year! haha, people are complaining about the 100 degrees it was at WF, they should try the 135 over there!! 

But it's a dry heat....


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (EastCoastSponger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2jettafreak* »_BTW some people r pigs.. there was garbage everywhere..
















people running this gtg need to clean up and ask people to help clean up.

_Quote, originally posted by *dinamik2.0* »_Good ****ing job to you all who were doing burnouts.

x 1565511848484









_Quote, originally posted by *EastCoastSponger* »_If Ian was there he would've had their heads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.

if the djd before the current one was running this i don't think it would have happened. 
i should have done something when i got there right at the end but i was by myself with no megaphone to assist me. i should have tried harder though, i wish i was in a pissed off mood at that moment

















_Modified by die wizard at 10:16 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## think 1 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (die wizard)*

To the forum,
As a shop and a person who has been to al ot of shows over the years, including some of the early Waterfest events and help starting H2o international back when it was in NY and CT. I would have to agree, that the drinking and the childish behavior is a real problem in the industry. every major show has had a major drinking and issues arise. 
For and example, at PRIMER 2 years ago. I paid out of pocket for a night venue to get people out of the hotels and enjoy themselves, but the next morning I get a call from the hotels to find a lot of damage and stupid stuff was done which in the end cost me money which in the end we could not donate any $$ to Armands kids education.
I feel and from reading some of the post it seams that more and more people agree, that these issues need to change in order for these events to happen and for people to enjoy their time and meeting people. do people have any suggestions or ideas that maybe the vortex community can start to work on to help bring this to order before the events get shut down for good.
cheers,
yarrow t
president of Yarrowsport llc.


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the solution is simple.
gain the respect of the people in attendance and problems will cease to begin.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (MKIII's KING)*

or, just ban MKIII's and up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Maybe something less harsh tho.. like a probation for mk3's and up. Their show area would be on the grass (parking area) at englishtown, away from all the other decent cars/people. And all local GTG's would take their license plate #'s down as they enter.. etc.


_Modified by Dr. Shakalu at 7:59 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## speedbump2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (flippinvws)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flippinvws* »_boys will be boys right?...

Not the case when there is a huge crowd of "Boys" and the mob mentality kicks in. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *flippinvws* »_...im sure the cops will get over it.

I'm sure the cops are going to remember this, and do their best to break up any future GTGs at this site.
Good work, A******s. You ruined it for everyone, now and in the future.








--Chuck--


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_To the forum,
As a shop and a person who has been to al ot of shows over the years, including some of the early Waterfest events and help starting H2o international back when it was in NY and CT. I would have to agree, that the drinking and the childish behavior is a real problem in the industry. every major show has had a major drinking and issues arise. 
For and example, at PRIMER 2 years ago. I paid out of pocket for a night venue to get people out of the hotels and enjoy themselves, but the next morning I get a call from the hotels to find a lot of damage and stupid stuff was done which in the end cost me money which in the end we could not donate any $$ to Armands kids education.
I feel and from reading some of the post it seams that more and more people agree, that these issues need to change in order for these events to happen and for people to enjoy their time and meeting people. do people have any suggestions or ideas that maybe the vortex community can start to work on to help bring this to order before the events get shut down for good.
cheers,
yarrow t
president of Yarrowsport llc.


The community needs to be more proactive at stopping the crap before it starts. One or two immature kids start the nonsense and people just stand around or they cheer them on, rather than do anything about it. 
I know the majority enjoys these side events and are there for the right reasons - to socialize and meet some fellow vw/audi enthusiasts. If you feel that voicing your dislike for the foolishness may become confrontational, just remember that there are 200 people behind you who feel the same way. You dont have to scream at anyone, just tell them this isnt the time or place for this crap. 

I suggest we designate the "Douchebag Police", and slap something similar to parking violation stickers on the windows of the douchebags ruining it for all of us. That way when they show up to the show the next day, they can be denied entry, and will have to endure the humility of having a nice unremovable sticker on their window!


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (MKIII's KING)*

for WF, 
maybe the people who helped organize the g2g at chili's can contact the police and inform them of whats going on....maybe have them have a police officer sitting in the lot just to be there and show that no stupidity will be tolerated.
Here in CT, me and Jon Buttero started a continuously running weekly g2g 6 years ago....we average 30 + cars a week and we're all in accordance with the law....if someone is there and they do something we let them know and we tell leave or relax...cops show up , we tell them who they are if they don't stop..call it what you want but we have a good thing and i'm not going to let some d-bag ruin it for everyone who has a good time and have made good friends because of it.
If an officer is stationed there just patroling then it would prevent the necessity of having 6 + cruisers showing up to try and control everyone and get them out. Those officers could continue their shift where ever they are and we can continue to have our fun, you can still drink although i don't suggest driving drunk, at least be smart enough to have a DD if you do drink a lot.
everyone wants to hang out in a chill place everyone wants to have fun...why not work at incorporating ideas for this rather than saying , it's part of it, it'll always happen , let it go....it'll continue to happen if no one steps up ....if we step up as a community then it'll get the ball moving in the right direction...
it really all started with WF like 4 or 5 years ago where cops and threads like this popped up every where because people were idiots, then it moved to Primer..i was at Primer i know what he is saying, i saw people being stupid..it was sad...then it went to h20 last year...now back to WF...
whats it going to take to open your eyes? A drunk idiot and 8 dead people, enthusiasts or not? .....i hope not


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re:*

wasn't there an e30 doing stupid burnouts at yarrow a year or two ago (i remember dbags standing around/holding it and cheering)


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

For the next event GTG, lets bring signs for the parking lot reminding people no burnouts, no racing, no asshatery - park your car and chill. For some reason, people find it manditory to speed out of the parking lot when leaving the event. I wonder if they realize most the people in the crowd look at that and say "wow, what a douchebag".


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_For the next event GTG, lets bring signs for the parking lot reminding people no burnouts, no racing, no asshatery - park your car and chill. For some reason, people find it manditory to speed out of the parking lot when leaving the event. I wonder if they realize most the people in the crowd look at that and say "wow, what a douchebag". 

i kind of think that sign idea could have some potential....
those who feel strongly about the nonsense, maybe make a sign that says relax, have fun, leave the burn out for the track.....
enough of those up and i'm sure people will get the idea.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*

um.. whats the point of a sign if everyone that was @ the chilis gtgs on saturday was cheering and egging them on.
people need to man up.
everyone talks sh*t about burnouts on the forums but when its happening at a GTG no one does sh*t.
man up and throw a brick at them. one brick would put an end to burnouts for a long long time.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_wasn't there an e30 doing stupid burnouts at yarrow a year or two ago (i remember dbags standing around/holding it and cheering)

first off ali was killin it in the e30. 
and there was nothing stupid about it.
vid for reference.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bjw7WnGSXMI 


_Modified by slo deno at 8:19 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (slo deno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slo deno* »_
first off ali was killin it in the e30. 
and there was nothing stupid about it.

X2 NOW the girl that blew up her tranny after in her jetta was very very dumb as she knew she already had a tranny problem


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: (slo deno)*

i dunno.. a circle jerk of drunk dudes holding onto a car while it burns rubber sounds pretty stupid, unsafe, and ghey to me.


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_um.. whats the point of a sign if everyone that was @ the chilis gtgs on saturday was cheering and egging them on.
people need to man up.
everyone talks sh*t about burnouts on the forums but when its happening at a GTG no one does sh*t.
man up and throw a brick at them. one brick would put an end to burnouts for a long long time.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

honeslty man, maybe you should just stop....while you're ahead? not everyone at the g2g was egging them on...there were plenty of people just chillin. 
counter acting with violence isn't the answer, if it was i would have gotten out of my car and beat the dude that was poking objects at my car right there...
real men don't need to throw bricks....stand up and talk like a man...
like i said, me and a friend started a g2g 6 years ago...we don't tolerate the crap..does it happen? yes, but we extinguish it quick.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_
honeslty man, maybe you should just stop....while you're ahead? not everyone at the g2g was egging them on...there were plenty of people just chillin. 
counter acting with violence isn't the answer, if it was i would have gotten out of my car and beat the dude that was poking objects at my car right there...
real men don't need to throw bricks....stand up and talk like a man...
like i said, me and a friend started a g2g 6 years ago...we don't tolerate the crap..does it happen? yes, but we extinguish it quick. 


obviously i'm not condoning throwing a brick (exaggeration).. but that is all it would take to put an end to that nonsense once and for all.
maybe just dragging the kid out of the car and giving him a quick NJ beatdown would suffice?


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
obviously i'm not condoning throwing a brick (exaggeration).. but that is all it would take to put an end to that nonsense once and for all.
maybe just dragging the kid out of the car and giving him a quick NJ beatdown would suffice?

it's crossed my mind a few times but then the arrest thing and another notch in the record wouldn't hold well....lawyers are expensive
honestly humiliation is the best thing...there's nothing better than having everyone there laugh at the idiots when you call them out for doing stupid things it shuts it down the fastest and safest way...no one like humiliation and no one wants to be that guy...


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

I def told the kid to stop the first night in the blue mk3. I wasnt rude at all, just told him not here not now, wasnt hard.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_
it's crossed my mind a few times but then the arrest thing and another notch in the record wouldn't hold well....lawyers are expensive
honestly humiliation is the best thing...there's nothing better than having everyone there laugh at the idiots when you call them out for doing stupid things it shuts it down the fastest and safest way...no one like humiliation and no one wants to be that guy...

I'm bringing a PA system next time to call out the d-bags!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (slo deno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slo deno* »_
first off ali was killin it in the e30. 
and there was nothing stupid about it.
vid for reference.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bjw7WnGSXMI 


Congratulations on your d-bag award. The organizer for Primer posted earlier about how that exact same thing was part of the nonsense that is ruining these GTGs. Wow dude, get a clue. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

a bullhorn would work


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
Congratulations on your d-bag award. The organizer for Primer posted earlier about how that exact same thing was part of the nonsense that is ruining these GTGs. Wow dude, get a clue. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

that was my point.. Yarrow is being a bit hypocritical by calling out the dbags @ waterfest gtgs doing burnouts when AT his own show/shop he has that same sh*t going on.


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
that was my point.. Yarrow is being a bit hypocritical by calling out the dbags @ waterfest gtgs doing burnouts when AT his own show/shop he has that same sh*t going on.


trust me , he called them out too...he had a long enough post in the forum that year about how disrespected and embarrassed he was.....
he called everyone out and everyone who did nothing out.....we all need to step up not just 1 or 2 people here. 
like i said i got there late and didn't have to say anything , the cops had just pulled in, other wise i would have..and all my friends know..i'm the loud one.....you would have heard me


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_

trust me , he called them out too...he had a long enough post in the forum that year about how disrespected and embarrassed he was.....
he called everyone out and everyone who did nothing out.....we all need to step up not just 1 or 2 people here. 
like i said i got there late and didn't have to say anything , the cops had just pulled in, other wise i would have..and all my friends know..i'm the loud one.....you would have heard me


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## think 1 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

to the forum,
I would agree, that people need to take a notice to these types of actions. Yes it can be against the norm but in the end it means that great gtgings like this can continue. For the reason mentioned above, PRIMER and all my future events are DRY (no alcohol on site) we also don't promote any type of these actions unless it's in a controlled location with safety in place. 
I host the A&W gtging here in RI we have over 60 cars come out, no burn outs, load stereo's etc. we promote the scene and the the enthusiast that are apart of it, we work with the venue and support them as much as we can. from what it sounds like all future vw events are banded even when not related to Chillies. This by itself is a shame, if I would encourage the local chapter who hosted the event to write a letter apologize for what happened, and try and work with Chillies to make it as legal and mellow as possible.
cheers,
yarrow t



_Modified by [email protected] at 10:24 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_to the forum,
I would agree, that people need to take a notice to these types of actions. Yes it can be against the norm but in the end it means that great gtgings like this can continue. For the reason mentioned above, PRIMER and all my future events are DRY (no alcohol on site) we also don't promote any type of these actions unless it's in a controlled location with safety in place. 
I host the A&W gtging here in RI we have over 60 cars come out, no burn outs, load stereo's etc. we promote the scene and the the enthusiast that are apart of it, we work with the venue and support them as much as we can. from what it sounds like all future vw events are banded even when not related to Chillies. This by itself is a shame, if I would encourage the local chapter who hosted the event to write a letter apologize for what happened, and try and work with Chillies to make it as legal and mellow as possible.
cheers,
yarrow t


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

Im just going to throw my 2 cents into this, cause I dont have much going on right now..... 
Im all for having a good time, drinking some beers and smoking some..... ummmm lets say tires. But there is a time and place for all that. Why would you spend all your hard earned money on a killer car just to get drunk or high go to GTG that you know the cops are going to be watching and risk crashing your wheels or getting locked up.... or worst of all hurting one of your fellow dubbers...
Best of luck to everyone and be safe out there, there are enough idots in the world and on the road that we dont need to be adding to them


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

RESPECT.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_RESPECT.
 chadd i agree with all you said... but a sign wont work.. is up to US to step up and stop stupidity ... but.. we were to busy trying to get kate's number


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_ chadd i agree with all you said... but a sign wont work.. is up to US to step up and stop stupidity ... but.. we were to busy trying to get kate's number
















I heard Kate can party like a pro! Wonder what happened with Mark's girl?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
I heard Kate can party like a pro! Wonder what happened with Mark's girl? 
 gangbanged at ramada?


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

something has got to change. this is really getting out of hand, especially because of the MKIII, MKIV and MKV guys, i drive a 20th AE and now i get a bad name because of idiots in a parking lot. This is percicsly why we have a burnout contest AT THE TRACK


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_something has got to change. this is really getting out of hand, especially because of the MKIII, MKIV and MKV guys, i drive a 20th AE and now i get a bad name because of idiots in a parking lot. This is percicsly why we have a burnout contest AT THE TRACK









I like candy, bubblegum and taffy... 

I had a burnout contest in my pants all weekend, chaffing was at an all time high with that humidity!


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (MKIII's KING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII’s KING* »_the solution is simple.
gain the respect of the people in attendance and problems will cease to begin.

Since when should you gain respect to get respect at a gtg? Have you ever been to any car event outside of a VW/Audi one where you seen nonsense like what went on saturday night?
I've been to plenty of classic car/muscle car/hotrod shows and gatherings and you dont see the nonsense at those events like you did saturday.
This event has been going on for 6+yrs with out a problem. Immaturity ruined it for a lot of people it was like being at a Honda GTG.

_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_maybe the people who helped organize the g2g at chili's can contact the police and inform them of whats going on....maybe have them have a police officer sitting in the lot just to be there and show that no stupidity will be tolerated

When I first started the gtg's I inquired about having an officer posted in the lot to ensure there wouldn't be a problem but the issue with that was 1) they couldn't have an on duty officer sitting in the lot for hours and 2) the only way we could have an officer in the lot was to pay an off duty officer OT like you see on the highway during construction for traffic control. At that time the rate was around 70hr and there was no way we could afford to pay that.
What we had was the cops patrol it every 15mins to half an hour which worked but since a lot has changed in north brunswick over the past few years with the crime rate they cant patrol that lot as often I guess.
Years ago when the older crew of DJD ran it we would actually call the cops if there was an issue. There was a zero tolerance for BS like that and thats why it lasted for as long as it did.


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (EastCoastSponger)*

copied from the other thread.
Here's my public statement on the whole situation:
This is not ment to insult anyone, just make the future run smoother.
I left DJD about 3 weeks ago. When I did I called a member of DJD and said that DJD NEEDS to organize the event and that another local club would even run the event if DJD did not think that they could handle it this year. I was assured that DJD would run the event. DJD needs to understand that they are responsible for a few things: telling *******s to leave, cleaning up the entire lot after every event and letting police and local businesses know that we are coming. 
Running a club needs to be a group effort. 
Running a GTG like this one needs to be a group effort. 
The minute that someone started to get out of control, every person who considers themselves part of DJD should have gotten up and stopped all of it. Instead, it got out of control, DJD did nothing to stop it and the police had to come. 
This GTG was a disaster. The future needs to be different.


----------



## dirtywabbit84 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
I politely told the kids (they were young) racing through the parking lot on Friday to chill out and park the car unless they wanted to ruin it for all of us... kid looked pissed and snapped back with a "It's parked, ok". 10 minutes later the tow truck came and hauled it away. lol
I heard Arifjan is a great place to vacation this time of year! haha, people are complaining about the 100 degrees it was at WF, they should try the 135 over there!! 

dude i was right next to you in the white coupe when you said that to that idiot with the turbo VR!!
that kid was a tool


----------



## dirtywabbit84 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (EastCoastSponger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EastCoastSponger* »_
Since when should you gain respect to get respect at a gtg? Have you ever been to any car event outside of a VW/Audi one where you seen nonsense like what went on saturday night?
I've been to plenty of classic car/muscle car/hotrod shows and gatherings and you dont see the nonsense at those events like you did saturday.
This event has been going on for 6+yrs with out a problem. Immaturity ruined it for a lot of people it was like being at a Honda GTG.
When I first started the gtg's I inquired about having an officer posted in the lot to ensure there wouldn't be a problem but the issue with that was 1) they couldn't have an on duty officer sitting in the lot for hours and 2) the only way we could have an officer in the lot was to pay an off duty officer OT like you see on the highway during construction for traffic control. At that time the rate was around 70hr and there was no way we could afford to pay that.
What we had was the cops patrol it every 15mins to half an hour which worked but since a lot has changed in north brunswick over the past few years with the crime rate they cant patrol that lot as often I guess.
Years ago when the older crew of DJD ran it we would actually call the cops if there was an issue. There was a zero tolerance for BS like that and thats why it lasted for as long as it did.

I vouch for sponger!!
This GTG went to the shi tter the minute the OLD DJD crew including myself left the club. When we all ran it it was incredible ....the cars rolled by the hundreds....people were friendly....and cops maintained order without disturbances. We ket the patrons happy and it served its purpose to relieve tensions at the hotel lots. It's a sad day...that i saw coming...now everyone will be at the mercy of the cops at the hotels for sure..in years to come.
I miss those good ole GTG's,Those times and the crowd and even the vw scene are moments of the past.


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_something has got to change. this is really getting out of hand, especially because of the MKIII, MKIV and MKV guys, i drive a 20th AE and now i get a bad name because of idiots in a parking lot. This is percicsly why we have a burnout contest AT THE TRACK









I agree...I hate getting a bad rap just because I have a mkIV. Its a few that are ruining things for a lot. I wish I could say I foresee things like this changing, however with so many new kids entering the scene every day (with influences from other car scenes and movies like F&F) it is going to be difficult to change things.







After spending half an hour reading all of the posts in this thread and hearing what people had to say I can I've heard things I agree with and some pretty ridiculous statements as well...To sum things up, I can only hope people's ideas on how to improve these events and prevent things like what happened this weekend from happening actually work









Chris


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (gt02jettaz)*

u don't get it. Most mk4 owners are *******s. Just like most mk4's are ugly.
not all are *******s. not all are ugly. 
its just a generalization.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (cjslapshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjslapshot* »_not all owners are *******s.

this is true.. there are a ton of MKIV owners that are nice and good people.


_Quote, originally posted by *cjslapshots* »_ not all are ugly.















huh? They are ugly cars in stock form.. how the hell can one make them not ugly??


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

lets not turn this into a MKIV vs. the world debate, but i respect your opinion


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*

Ok, so I am not going to read through all of the pages.. *But really, the year of the car does not have to do with the maturity level with the owner!!!* While I agree, that there are ALOT of KIDS who own the MK4 chassis, that does not equal (ALL MK4 OWNERS ARE DOUCHEBAGS, MK4's ARE UGLY)
Some of the statements in this thread are just ignorant.
Chilis has been going on for years, and this was the first year that I didnt attend. I drove past as the cops were kicking everyone out (WAY TO RUIN IT FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ACTUALLY HAVE RESPECT FOR PRIVATE PROPERTY)
I am sick and tired of the idiots in the automobile scene... PERIOD!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_ gangbanged at ramada?

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!








Sorry, I had too!


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

ya the generaization of mk4s is ridiculous, i owned a heavily modified and well done corrado before along with two well done mk3's, now i own a 20th. and your opinion is that they are ugly, that is not a fact, i use to think the same way till i opened up my eyes and respected all cars and all people. the burners while fun to watch are not meant for that area. that gtg is all about chilling and eating hence CHILI's(sry had to be cliche lol). but sayin that all the mk3 mk4 and mk5 owners were the drunks and the instigators is ridiculous. i know more mk1 and mk2 owners that have a problem with alcohol than anyone else. so keep the ingnorant comments to urself and start thinking about solutions on how your gonna be able to keep next year in control.


----------



## tylerdurden. (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (V ScruB)*

stop crying.


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*R e: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Ok, so I am not going to read through all of the pages.. *But really, the year of the car does not have to do with the maturity level with the owner!!!* While I agree, that there are ALOT of KIDS who own the MK4 chassis, that does not equal (ALL MK4 OWNERS ARE DOUCHEBAGS, MK4's ARE UGLY)

I am sick and tired of the idiots in the automobile scene... PERIOD!

agreed...who cares what vw i drive...do you know how many vw's i've owned? do you know what my first car was? i've seen morons in mk2's left and right..i've been to a number of shows on the east coast and it doesn't matter what you're driving, it's who the person is....
the comments about the mk of the car need to be left out...who gives a crap...ignorant comments like that are what start the whole crap about burn outs and so on and so forth...
i've seen plenty of mk3 guys heckle mk4 owners telling them mk4's aren't real vw's which in turn makes their testerone go up and start peeling out to prove a pointless point...
last i checked my current car was a vw...they designed it, built it and sold it....are you jealous mk4's got more options ? 
get over it....comments about mk have nothing to do with your maturity level...
let it go


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: R e: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_
agreed...who cares what vw i drive...do you know how many vw's i've owned? do you know what my first car was? i've seen morons in mk2's left and right..i've been to a number of shows on the east coast and it doesn't matter what you're driving, it's who the person is....
the comments about the mk of the car need to be left out...who gives a crap...ignorant comments like that are what start the whole crap about burn outs and so on and so forth...
i've seen plenty of mk3 guys heckle mk4 owners telling them mk4's aren't real vw's which in turn makes their testerone go up and start peeling out to prove a pointless point...
last i checked my current car was a vw...they designed it, built it and sold it....are you jealous mk4's got more options ? 
get over it....comments about mk have nothing to do with your maturity level...
let it go

truth. couldn't agree with you more, very well said
that burnout stuff was just absurd. i was chilling towards the back of the lot with some friends just shooting the sh*t and relaxing the whole time and went towards the front to see why there was a giant crowd there. i saw the black mk3 gti do a burnout with a cop car about 10 feet behind him and then leave the lot, leaving everyone else there to deal with the police








on a more positive note, i was able to leave the lot through the back entrance without having to deal with the congestion and police


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_um.. whats the point of a sign if everyone that was @ the chilis gtgs on saturday was cheering and egging them on.
people need to man up.
everyone talks sh*t about burnouts on the forums but when its happening at a GTG no one does sh*t.
man up and throw a brick at them. one brick would put an end to burnouts for a long long time.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

looks like ^^that guy was right

_Quote, originally posted by *dorkyjao* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg5fyxUy-Xg

look at the dbags clapping 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg5fyxUy-Xg


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

A police presence would be a good idea. I left because some ****e got strange. All in all it a fun weekend.


----------



## ThugginVDub ver.2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

7:30 to like 8:30 it was all chill. I don't like to judge how things run but if things turn around there are a few things the club can do in the planning for the next event.
1-talk to the city pd an public works dept about bringing a few of those plastic blockades to to control the flow of people coming in and out.
2-have a member(s) parked next to those blockades willing to take pictures of incoming cars and plate pics before anyone is allowed to park just in case someone wants to start trouble.
thats why i look up to the lowrider community...its all about pride and respect. they just like being around others who share their passion.


_Modified by ThugginVDub ver.2.0 at 10:44 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (ThugginVDub ver.2.0)*

see your old car there?


----------



## CQQLRELAX (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (dirtywabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtywabbit84* »_
I vouch for sponger!!
This GTG went to the shi tter the minute the OLD DJD crew including myself left the club. When we all ran it it was incredible ....the cars rolled by the hundreds....people were friendly....and cops maintained order without disturbances. We ket the patrons happy and it served its purpose to relieve tensions at the hotel lots. It's a sad day...that i saw coming...now everyone will be at the mercy of the cops at the hotels for sure..in years to come.
I miss those good ole GTG's,Those times and the crowd and even the vw scene are moments of the past.



I can def agree with you on that. I used to drive out of my way just to make it to alot of DJD GTG's. I sure miss those good old days.


----------



## ThugginVDub ver.2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (cjslapshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjslapshot* »_see your old car there?

yeah i saw you pull up with the tape over the fenders and the molding..the drop makes those wheels look perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## healysvw (Aug 11, 2004)

Friday night was by far one of the best gtg i have ever been too, last year was equally as great, as for sat i had a good vibe puling into the lots, intill some idiot told me to do a burn out in my .:R, which it would have.... but im not retarded... i lasted about 20 mins at the gtg before the cops showed up..... im looking forward to next year, hopefully everyone will learn next year..... 
i really want to know how much the ticket for that retard has to pay in fines....


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (dirtywabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtywabbit84* »_
I vouch for sponger!!
This GTG went to the shi tter the minute the OLD DJD crew including myself left the club. When we all ran it it was incredible ....the cars rolled by the hundreds....people were friendly....and cops maintained order without disturbances. We ket the patrons happy and it served its purpose to relieve tensions at the hotel lots. It's a sad day...that i saw coming...now everyone will be at the mercy of the cops at the hotels for sure..in years to come.
I miss those good ole GTG's,Those times and the crowd and even the vw scene are moments of the past.


I too can vouch for this , its a shame , i didnt go this year but i heard about the stupidity that went down , its pretty sad really


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (dirtywabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtywabbit84* »_This GTG went to the shi tter the minute the OLD DJD crew including myself left the club.

i disagree with you I think this gtg went well until this past saturday.

_Quote, originally posted by *dirtywabbit84* »_it was incredible ....the cars rolled by the hundreds....people were friendly....and cops maintained order without disturbances. We ket the patrons happy and it served its purpose to relieve tensions at the hotel lots.
 
i've been goin to this gtg for years now and was a part of the DJD that ran it in 2007. IMO everything you said^ has been happening, until a bunch of mofos decided to do burnouts in a parking lot, and people running the gtg or anyone for that matter didnt do **** about it.



_Modified by die wizard at 4:13 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## cjslapslot (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (die wizard)*

MOAR BURNOUTS! MOAAAARRRR!


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (cjslapshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjslapshot* »_u don't get it. Most mk4 owners are *******s. Just like most mk4's are ugly.
not all are *******s. not all are ugly. 
its just a generalization. 

Nuff said


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

thanks for making the user name "cjslapslot".



_Modified by cjslapshot at 1:36 AM 7-23-2008_


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (cjslapshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjslapshot* »_thanks for making the user name "cjslapslot".

_Modified by cjslapshot at 1:36 AM 7-23-2008_

i just realized that was a diff name lol...they started a nice thread also


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
i just realized that was a diff name lol...they started a nice thread also

You are such a pathetic piece of ****.


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (cjslapshot)*

get a room you two


----------



## cjslapslot (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (die wizard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *die wizard* »_get a room you two









Ewwwwww.


----------

